# Union of friends of the Latin language



## talmid

310110    1500


G'Day !


I would like to learn, please, how to render into Ivrit

"Union of Friends of the Latin language"


I would be grateful for a simple explanation of the difference in meaning & usage of the following, please: 

איגוד 
איחוד
אגודה
ברית
התאחדות 


Finally I much appreciate an indication, please, of :

a. Which of the above words would be most appropriate in the phrase
       "Union of Friends of the Latin language"

b. Why this particular word is more appropriate than the others in the above list


Thank you


----------



## talmid

310110  1545

G'Day

To the above list of five possibilities, I would like, please, to add a sixth for inclusion & consideration:

עמותה

Thank you


----------



## origumi

Knowing nothing about the context - אגודת ידידי השפה הלטינית sounds best. But it really depends on the exact nature of this union.


----------



## scriptum

origumi said:


> Knowing nothing about the context - אגודת ידידי השפה הלטינית sounds best. But it really depends on the exact nature of this union.


I wonder whether it wouldn't be more idiomatic to say
שוחרי השפה הלטינית?


----------



## origumi

שוחר טוב יבקש רצון (משלי). Certainly. You can find אגודת שוחרי האוניברסיטה etc.

But: the more common use of שוחרים in Israeli hebrew is something like cadettes. For example high school students who go in a special prestigious route of scientific, academic, military or similar direction.


----------



## Flaminius

My grasp of _gronijot_ rules is rather shaky.  Is שוחרי pronounced _shochrej_ or _shocharej_?


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:


> Is שוחרי pronounced _shochrej_ or _shocharej_?


With "a" (hataf-patah, in this case): שׁוֹחֲרִים, שׁוֹחֲרֵי-.


----------



## Flaminius

Thanks!  Uhmm, can we predict from שׁוֹחֲרִים that all other forms take "a"?  E.g., _šoḥarat_, _šoḥarot_ and _šoḥarim_, _šoḥarej_?


----------



## talmid

020210  0209

Hi! Origumi,

In answer to your query re context, 
" Union of friends of the Latin language"
would be simply the name of a club, whose members enjoy actually speaking Latin

In this context, may I please invite further suggestions from anyone with ideas

Thank you


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:


> Thanks!  Uhmm, can we predict from שׁוֹחֲרִים that all other forms take "a"?  E.g., _šoḥarat_, _šoḥarot_ and _šoḥarim_, _šoḥarej_?


No, only in the plural forms:
שׁוֹחֵר, שׁוֹחֶרֶת, שׁוֹחֲרִים (שׁוֹחֲרֵי-), שׁוֹחֲרוֹת

Normally there should be a שווא נע in the plural forms, but since ח is gronit it changes to חטף-פתח. Compare:
שׁוֹטֵר, שׁוֹטֶרֶת, שׁוֹטְרִים (שׁוֹטְרֵי-), שׁוֹטְרוֹת


----------



## talmid

050210
Hi !

Many thanks for all replies


----------

